# ford/new Holland 1715 clutch double or single?



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Howdy, I'm new at this so be kind. I just bought a 97 ford/new Holland 1715 tractor and don't know squat, not only about tractors but diesel to boot! I was raised on a farm and drove a tractor but that's the extent. I see this tractor could have either double or single clutch how can I tell before splitting the tractor? I'm praying for a single clutch. And where is a good place to buy a good one, I don't want to do this twice. At least I believe its the clutch from what I read seems to be common. It goes in gear but I can pop the clutch and it will move in low range but doesn't really want to and in any other range it really just doesn't want to move period! The Hydraulic fluid was overfilled and milky ( water) so I drained some of that for now and finally got the bucket to move but it won't lift the tractor off the ground. But it moves now it didn't before. I understand it takes 134 Hydraulic/trans fluid, I'm looking at Rotella HD ?(pricy) So I'm gonna have to go right through this tractor I believe. Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe that if the tractor has a two stage clutch, it allows you to change gears without disengaging the PTO shaft. Push it all the way and it disengages all. 
Welcome to the forum. From what I've read about these, the clutch pedal has to be blocked down to keep the keep the clutch separated from the pressure plate or it will rust and freeze together.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What I see in the parts breakdown indicates the dual clutch listed does not apply to the 1715. Only the single clutch. There is a serial number break for both the clutch, pressure plate and clutch housing.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tractordata.com states that the New Holland 1715 had a transmission drive PTO, which means your tractor has a single clutch. 

Also found this explanation on the internet: "Some of the other models that Ford/*New Holland* sold could be ordered with a two stage clutch but the model *1715* was introduced to compete with some of the lower priced Japanese compact *tractors* that *had* very few features."


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Well thanks' for all the reply's looks like I stand a good chance of having a single clutch yeah!! The double clutch I've seen are over 1,000 and the single is around 200. I don't want to get a cheap one so where is a good place to shop that has quality parts? I'll be certain to check to see which I have when it stops raining. Thanks


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I believe that if the tractor has a two stage clutch, it allows you to change gears without disengaging the PTO shaft. Push it all the way and it disengages all.
> Welcome to the forum. From what I've read about these, the clutch pedal has to be blocked down to keep the keep the clutch separated from the pressure plate or it will rust and freeze together.


Yes I've also read that some actually drill a few holes in the housing to insure water drains in the future? there is supposed to be an inspection port somewhere but I can't find one its nothing but mud and snow out there right now and don't much feel like crawling around In it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

BigT said:


> Tractordata.com states that the New Holland 1715 had a transmission drive PTO, which means your tractor has a single clutch.
> 
> Also found this explanation on the internet: "Some of the other models that Ford/*New Holland* sold could be ordered with a two stage clutch but the model *1715* was introduced to compete with some of the lower priced Japanese compact *tractors* that *had* very few features."


Thanks and that's good news! I was perplexed because some of the parts places state a double clutch and they aren't cheap. What is a good parts option for quality? Thanks


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

BigT said:


> Tractordata.com states that the New Holland 1715 had a transmission drive PTO, which means your tractor has a single clutch.
> 
> Also found this explanation on the internet: "Some of the other models that Ford/*New Holland* sold could be ordered with a two stage clutch but the model *1715* was introduced to compete with some of the lower priced Japanese compact *tractors* that *had* very few features."


Good new's! I think new they only sold for around 10,000 it's definitely a Japanese motor. can't remember the name? Looking for a place that sells quality parts for this. Thanks.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I believe that if the tractor has a two stage clutch, it allows you to change gears without disengaging the PTO shaft. Push it all the way and it disengages all.
> Welcome to the forum. From what I've read about these, the clutch pedal has to be blocked down to keep the keep the clutch separated from the pressure plate or it will rust and freeze together.


Yes I see its a common problem, I read where some drill holes in the casing to let water drain out in the future and that seems to work? The Prior owner didn't seem to take much pride in the care of this. Also seems he may have the wrong size tires on it? Gezzz! Thanks.


----------

